# SGT-774 Build



## TXFishSlayer (Apr 28, 2014)

I recently completed another custom rod, this time for myself. This one is built on the Sarge SGT-774 blank utilizing the Fuji K Series Torzite guides. The reel seat is a Matagi SK2 in Metallic Red. I added a CRB butt in as well in the same matching color. I matched the finished rod up to a Shimano Chronarch CI4+ 150 that has the same red highlights on the reel. 

Initially when I built the rod I put the stripper guide on backwards. Luckily for me, another builder reached out to me and asked me about it and then shared a little knowledge with me that allowed for me to go back and fix the backwards guide. For anyone else that hasn't built on the reverse stripper guide yet, they call them reverse for a reason, lol!

Anyways, I hope that you guys enjoy!

Armando


----------



## jreynolds (Jul 19, 2010)

Nice build. That Matagi seat matches the reel perfectly.


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Looks awesome bro!


----------



## Sisco Kid (Mar 19, 2008)

Very nice loking rod. Well done.


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

Another nice one.


----------



## TXFishSlayer (Apr 28, 2014)

Thanks everyone for the compliments! This was another fun rod to build.

The only issue I had, other than getting a guide on backwards (lol!) was convincing myself to do decorative wraps all the way up the rod. This is only the 2nd rod i've done that with. Normally I will do the deco wrap on the first guide and then switch to black the rest of the way up, but my wife encouraged me to keep going until it was done. I'm glad that she did!


----------



## Skiff (Jun 5, 2004)

That's a slick build and everything matches nicely. The extra work on the wraps sure make a big difference once the rod is completed. Well done!


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Nice!!!! Looks like it is a light build on one of those blanks. Did you scale it?


----------



## TXFishSlayer (Apr 28, 2014)

katjim00 said:


> Nice!!!! Looks like it is a light build on one of those blanks. Did you scale it?


I did but wasn't happy with the overall weight. It came in on the heavier side at 2.9oz. I normally try to keep all of my builds in the 2.0 - 2.4oz range, but with the extra bling, the weight ended up adding up.


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

Very nice build, I really like the colors. 

Do you have a over all of the rod, I think I just put my first RV guide on backwards also...


----------



## TXFishSlayer (Apr 28, 2014)

cfulbright said:


> Very nice build, I really like the colors.
> 
> Do you have a over all of the rod, I think I just put my first RV guide on backwards also...


Thanks, I love the colors as well. I have a couple of more reel seats in the same color that I plan on building with in the next month or so.

As for a full rod shot, I don't have one but i'll take one tonight and get it posted.


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

Ok, so the picture you posted of the RV guide the left of the guide is facing the reels?


----------



## TXFishSlayer (Apr 28, 2014)

cfulbright said:


> Ok, so the picture you posted of the RV guide the left of the guide is facing the reels?


Yes. The single foot should be pointed to the reel and the double foot pointed towards the tip. If you place the guide on the blank, it should lean/tilt towards the tip.


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

Well F!... I will have to check when I get home but I think mine is backwards, im pretty sure I put it on like I do the surf guides. Dangit I just put the 3rd coat of finish on to.


----------



## TXFishSlayer (Apr 28, 2014)

Don't feel bad... I had just wrapped up the rod and was done with it when someone shared with me the news about having it on backwards. It was a quick fix and I had it stripped/back on in less than 15 minutes.

I took it as a learning lesson and was glad that it was pointed out to me. I'm by no means perfect and take every opportunity to learn by those that know.

At least it's only 1 guide though, right!??!!!


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

Yeah not the first time I have rewrapped lol but just like you, I though I was done with it. Your right at least I caught it, and it will be right.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

are you guys ordering those reel seats from japan?


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

Lance has them @Swampland tackle.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

ok, thanks.


----------



## MikeK (Dec 11, 2008)

Looks like a complete custom package the way you've matched the rod with the reel. Nice!


----------



## kneekap (Nov 13, 2012)

It can get pretty heady seeing a rod come to completion. But us old guys do have a little more patience and can see the light at the end of the tunnel. Just keep going with the fancy wraps to the last guide. You will be seeing your nice work and enjoying it for a long time.
PS: you are not the first one to wrap a guide upside down. Measure twice, etc........


----------



## TXFishSlayer (Apr 28, 2014)

Thanks guys. Yeah, I'll keep at the wraps. Sometimes the excitement (laziness in my case) prevents me from doing the wraps all the way up. Buy you're absolutely right in the enjoyment part once it's all done.

As for my sourcing on the seats - Lance @ Swampland and Billy @ Nerbs. I buy Matagi seats from both guys, both of which are great guys and always get me what I need.


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

Awesome looking rod!


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

FishSlayer what more can be said. Another masterpiece complete.


----------



## TXFishSlayer (Apr 28, 2014)

Fishsurfer said:


> FishSlayer what more can be said. Another masterpiece complete.


Thanks for the compliment! It's been fun and I love this hobby. I appreciate all of the words of encouragement.


----------

